# READ & HEED: OT Posts and Politics/Religion



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I decided to consolodate the two main announcement threads here which pertain to SciFi Modeling specific rules. I'm attempting to un-busy the Sticky Threads here on the first page, so figured one way is to consolodate two of them. 

*Originally posted by Carson Dyle on 2/15/2008:*


> The occasional OT thread is welcome as long as the privilege isn’t abused.***
> 
> Suffice it to say profane or obscene posts will not be tolerated, nor will SPAM of any kind.
> 
> ...


And then this: 

*Last Word here for The SciFi Modeling Section - NO POLITICS, NO RELIGION. That'll get you a nice, long time out. I don't care who does it. It's against TOS and I'm done giving folks even a modicum of leeway on the subject. Whenever I've done so in the past it's either abused or people just lose their minds and forget/ignore that part of the TOS to which they agreed to become a member here. *


----------

